# Mysql Flush Host Problem



## skibby (21. März 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem MySQL Server. Ich starte den Dienst. so nach 2-3 Stunden blockiert dann Mysql die IP des Vservers, so das man keinen Zugriff mir auf die Datenbank bekommt.

Somit funktioniert Mail und FTP nicht mehr (die erreicht man ja über die Vserver IP)

So einen Fehler habe ich leider noch nie gesehen. Leider sind die Logs von Mysql leer.

Mit dem MySQL Befehl Flush Hosts kann zwar kurzzeitig Abhilfe schaffen aber dann tritt der Fehler wieder auf.

Weiss da jemand rat?


----------



## Till (21. März 2010)

Mysql sperrt an sich nur Verbindungen, wenn zu viele Fehler auftreten. Schau doch mal in phpmyadmin, wie viele Verbindungsfehler Du hast.


----------



## skibby (21. März 2010)

Hi Till,

das spuckt mir phpmyadmin aus:


```
max. gleichzeitige Verbindungen     9       ---      ---        Fehlgeschlagen     3,290       53,87       44,15%       Abgebrochen     3       0,05       0,04%       Insgesamt     7,452       122,02       100,00%
```
Ich kann nur nicht nachvollziehen woher diese Fehler kommen. Wie könnte man das am besten analysieren??


----------



## Till (22. März 2010)

Hast Du vielleicht irgendwann mal das Passwort des ispconfig mysql Users manauell geändert?


----------



## skibby (22. März 2010)

Ne.

ich kann auch nach einem neustart des MySQL auch ganz normal arbeiten bzw. Benutzer/Domains usw. anlegen. Da müsste ich ja dann direkt einen Meldung kriegen das keine Verbindung zum SQL aufgebaut werden kann.

Für mich sieht das aus, als ob irgendetwas auf den MySQL zugreifen möchte, aber keine Zugangsdaten (oder Passwort hat).


----------



## Till (22. März 2010)

> Für mich sieht das aus, als ob irgendetwas auf den MySQL zugreifen  möchte, aber keine Zugangsdaten (oder Passwort hat).


genau das ist das Problem. Daher hatte ich auch mal auf den ispconfig mysql user getippt, denn wenn Du den geändert hättest und die Änderung in einer der postfix oder sasl auth dateien vergessen worden wäre, könnte sowas passieren.

Ansonsten kann es genauso gut sein, dass es ein falsches PW in irgendeiner Website ist. Ichd enke Du wirst einfach mal versuchen müssen das mysql logging in Gang zu bringen. Schau mal hier:

http://www.faqforge.com/linux/how-to-enable-the-query-log-in-mysql/


----------

